# 02j in a mk1 rabbit 1.8t, What Axles do i use?!!



## VWaBBit.GTi (Jan 31, 2007)

i know that they are 100mm but will any fit or are there different lengths?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: 02j in a mk1 rabbit 1.8t, What Axles do i use?!! (VWaBBit.GTi)*

A1 cabrio or Scirocco ones are a bolt on, so long as your 02J has the 100mm drive cups. If not, you need to swap in 02A 100mm drive cups into your tranny, but the drive axles can be straight off a Scirocco or Cabrio, so long as it came with 100mm inner CV's, as earlier ones have 90mm. 
Another point is if you do go for the later axles, the outer CV may not fit in your front hub carriers, as they got slightly bigger too and foul the carrier. Carriers from the same donor as the axles will bolt on tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWaBBit.GTi (Jan 31, 2007)

hey thanks a bunch man, my trans is a mk4 2.0 o2j so it does have 100mm which is good, and yea i had thought the scirocco ones might work but again thanks a bunch!


----------

